# toro 521



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

A friend asked me what snowblower to get for his girlfriend's house that she could use. I suggested a Toro 521. I told him to check the auger as it's the expensive repair. He txt'd me that he bought it for $150 and the auger makes a little noise. Tonight he said the auger seized up after a few minutes and stalls the engine. I'll have to dive into that one this week.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

hope you get it sorted out soon. i thought that the 521 woild be a good two stage blower for my GF so i found her one last year for $175 with electric start, now she doesn't have to wait for me to show up. between her powerlite-E and the 521 she's ready for just about anything


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

Looks like he dodged a bullet. He pulled it all apart at his shop and was digging ice out and the impeller moved backwards, so he spun it backwards, then forwards, then started it up and it worked. He pulled the gearbox apart and it was full of that crap grease so he scraped it out and filled it with gear lube and it seems to run fine. I told him to test the heck out of it.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

good for him, hope he liks his 521 as much as i like mine. after i was done blowing snow yesterday i thawed the snow that remained on the 521 with a hair dryer


----------



## nt40lanman (Dec 31, 2012)

I loved my 521 too. It would throw solid slush 20+ feet. I just needed something bigger and beefier for the plow path and then I got the job of my father's driveway as well.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

i'm on a side street so i don't have to worry about the city plow and eod stuff. as a kid my mom always made us ( me and my sisters ) shovel the snow in the street at our curb. when i first moved here i was doing the same with my snowblower and now it has caught on with all the neighbors that have snowblowers. if a plow did come down the street there wouldn't be much to plow


----------

